# Slate basking spot



## Theresa (Jun 11, 2010)

Any ideas where i can buy a nice slate basking area for a beardie?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Garden centres??


----------



## tang soo do (May 8, 2010)

I was advised not to use dark coloured slate for a beardie basking rock as it absorbs to much heat directly under the lamp and a beardie can not sense heat from below. Hopefully others that are more experienced than me will let you know if this is correct


----------



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

I would also advise against using any kind of dark rock... i used a lump of slate once and the heat went straight through it! both top and bottom of the rock became extremely hot! My reps now use cork bark, wood or sandstone for basking spots : victory:


----------



## Theresa (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh thanks I actually thought I needed rock/slate :gasp:

I shall stick with my wood


----------



## tang soo do (May 8, 2010)

You can still use rock, i use a grey one just aviod black slate:2thumb:


----------

